
InfoTangle :: Information Design for the New Web - pg
http://infotangle.blogsome.com/2007/04/02/information-design-for-the-new-web/
======
rebecca_d
One of our co-founders is a wonderful web designer and, trends aside, the
first question he asks his clients is 'who's going to be looking at this
site?' The second question is 'who do you want to look at this site?'
Everything from font to layout is designed to reflect the answers to these two
questions.

I wonder about if websites in the future will be customized as the site loads
to fit your personal tastes in color, font, style, content. An automated
graphic design that can be deduced from your web behavior and that of others.
All our Ycombinators would look different. Its seems both feasible and
probable. Gate's recently talked about the 'personality' of the future
computer. Reminds me of the Psychology of Crowds work Aggregate Knowledge is
doing (per an earlier post on Kleiner Perkins).

------
danielha
Wow, comprehensive. Good post -- commenting so I can easily find this later.

I've been making personal notes on design principles I observe while viewing
or using sites. I made note of what works, how good things could be improved,
and most importantly, what should absolutely be avoided. It wasn't as
organized as this, but I'll put mine online if I ever get around to tidying it
up.

